

Ask HN: Best Android (4.0+) App for Browsing HN - w1ntermute

So I've been looking for a good HN Android app, but there are like 15 different ones in the Play Store, and all of them have a decent (100+) number of users. I tried a few and they all had various issues (connectivity, doesn't support logging in/commenting, etc.). Can anyone recommend one that actually works and supports commenting? I've just been using http://ihackernews.com/ in Chrome until now.
======
lsiebert
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksof...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airlocksoftware.hackernews)
is what I use right now on my galaxy s3. Posted this with it.

------
imakewww
Best imo:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.manuelmaly...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.manuelmaly.hn)

Using it right now.

